# 2000 amp service equipment



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Not something i do everyday so i can use some help, upgrading and relocating exist. 800 amp 6 meterbank i installed last year . Which manufacturer is the most efficient and user friendly for my MDP, breakers and apperatus, SqD or GE? It's all outdoor, 1200 amp main sw, ct and *(3) 400 amp breakers out, the other an existing sqd bank relocating and getting refed. Proposing 750 mcm al laterals and sub feeds.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Not something i do everyday so i can use some help, upgrading and relocating exist. 800 amp 6 meterbank i installed last year . Which manufacturer is the most efficient and user friendly for my MDP, breakers and apperatus, SqD or GE? It's all outdoor, 1200 amp main sw, ct and *(3) 400 amp breakers out, the other an existing sqd bank relocating and getting refed. Proposing 750 mcm al laterals and sub feeds.



Depends on the budget but I always preferred the Square D I Line equipment.
Are you installing the C.T. cabinet also? A 2000amp CT cabinet is huge.



edit, I didn't see the outdoor part. I don't know if the I line exists in outdoor equipment, either way I always liked square d equipment the best.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Depends on the budget but I always preferred the Square D I Line equipment.
> Are you installing the C.T. cabinet also? A 2000amp CT cabinet is huge.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the french conglomerate, cheapest possible overseas manufacturing, or lack of support that you find so appealing?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Depends on the budget but I always preferred the Square D I Line equipment.
> Are you installing the C.T. cabinet also? A 2000amp CT cabinet is huge.
> 
> 
> ...


1200 amp ct, the xisting service is 30' feet away on a sidewalk adjacent to a loading dock, the laterals run underneath the building. Poco won't let me add anew service in a feasable location w/o owner constructing capped firewall, owner opts to relocate existing service to new location , figuired 5 runs , 3 to feed 1200 amp, two to refeed 800 amp main switch. It's an ugly one.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Zog said:


> Is it the french conglomerate, cheapest possible overseas manufacturing, or lack of support that you find so appealing?



None of the above. The last piece I worked on had plenty of room to install the cables without destroying my knuckles. Also I thought it was pretty easy to install or remove the molded case breakers.

This is just from an "installers" perspective. I think "Phoenix" was the cheapest P.O.S gear I ever worked on and I don't have much experience with square D customer service.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The last 2000 amp GE switchgear that I installed (a couple of months ago) had the bus arrangement ABC on the line side of the main breaker, and CBA on the load side. I asked the POCO for clockwise rotation, and discovered the reason all the motors ran backward was because GE can't seem to build a switchgear correctly.

I'm not kidding, the left poles of the breaker went to the top bus on the line side, and the bottom bus on the load side. The center poles went to both center busses. The right poles went to the bottom bus on the line side, and the top bus on the load side. 

I seem to be having more trouble with GE than normal recently, but in my opinion, GE never has been all that good.

I have to agree with Slickvic, I like Square D the best (a lot of it anyway), though C/H is pretty good too. 

Rob


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> None of the above. The last piece I worked on had plenty of room to install the cables without destroying my knuckles. Also I thought it was pretty easy to install or remove the molded case breakers.
> 
> This is just from an "installers" perspective. I think "Phoenix" was the cheapest P.O.S gear I ever worked on and I don't have much experience with square D customer service.


Its a true shame poco won't let me keep the equipment inside, there's an existing GE 1200 amp mdp w/ 400 amp breakers in it thats been decommisioned, it's all indoor equipment


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

micromind said:


> The last 2000 amp GE switchgear that I installed (a couple of months ago) had the bus arrangement ABC on the line side of the main breaker, and CBA on the load side. I asked the POCO for clockwise rotation, and discovered the reason all the motors ran backward was because GE can't seem to build a switchgear correctly.
> 
> I'm not kidding, the left poles of the breaker went to the top bus on the line side, and the bottom bus on the load side. The center poles went to both center busses. The right poles went to the bottom bus on the line side, and the top bus on the load side.
> 
> ...


 This job is a major price thing, I caught the last bid by running al mc to all my subs , hackwork I'm not proud of. This is pretty much fixing to become round two by the number of electricains invited to this bid


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Its a true shame poco won't let me keep the equipment inside, there's an existing GE 1200 amp mdp w/ 400 amp breakers in it thats been decommisioned, it's all indoor equipment


Here is a copy of their RED BOOK.. double check what they are telling you

http://www.lipower.org/pdfs/commercial/redbook/redbook.pdf


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Here is a copy of their RED BOOK.. double check what they are telling you
> 
> http://www.lipower.org/pdfs/commercial/redbook/redbook.pdf


It's a matter of disconnects , they are going to have to be grouped. They want alll the meters outside. I can't have the 1200 amp main insibe and the 800 out. I told the owner should just cut an entrance and build a wall and call it the meter rm. His space is too precious.....Oh well, I met with LIPA yesterday and they still have not given me a solid answer in writing.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

1200 amp CT cabinet? I haven't seen as many large services as I would like to. The ones I've been part of have the CT's placed under/inside the POCO transformer then you run #12 or #10, hair foggy on that, over to your CT cabinet that has a meter space in it. Nothing special about it. How is this service metered?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Its a true shame poco won't let me keep the equipment inside, there's an existing GE 1200 amp mdp w/ 400 amp breakers in it thats been decommisioned, it's all indoor equipment


Which can be converted to NEMA 3R fairly easy.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Zog said:


> Which can be converted to NEMA 3R fairly easy.


 It's a early 80's unit with vented openings, please send me some feedback.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

micromind said:


> The last 2000 amp GE switchgear that I installed (a couple of months ago) had the bus arrangement ABC on the line side of the main breaker, and CBA on the load side. I asked the POCO for clockwise rotation, and discovered the reason all the motors ran backward was because GE can't seem to build a switchgear correctly.
> 
> I'm not kidding, the left poles of the breaker went to the top bus on the line side, and the bottom bus on the load side. The center poles went to both center busses. The right poles went to the bottom bus on the line side, and the top bus on the load side.
> 
> ...


 


I like the Cutler Hammer stuff as well. Not to mention Sq d stuff is more expensive compared to CH. At least where I am anyway.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Zog said:


> Is it the french conglomerate, cheapest possible overseas manufacturing, or lack of support that you find so appealing?


We just installed 2 ALT-61 125 HP drives made by Sq D, I found thier tech support to be terrific, they were very helpful, even reached them on Sunday.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Not something i do everyday so i can use some help, upgrading and relocating exist. 800 amp 6 meterbank i installed last year . Which manufacturer is the most efficient and user friendly for my MDP, breakers and apperatus, SqD or GE? It's all outdoor, 1200 amp main sw, ct and *(3) 400 amp breakers out, the other an existing sqd bank relocating and getting refed. Proposing 750 mcm al laterals and sub feeds.


 i'am tired it's late but it seems like you have a 1200a main not a 2000a


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

ampman said:


> i'am tired it's late but it seems like you have a 1200a main not a 2000a


 2000 amps coming in to feed an 800 amp meterbank and a 1200 amp service.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> 2000 amps coming in to feed an 800 amp meterbank and a 1200 amp service.


 i'am not as tired now and it's not that late but wft


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> 1200 amp CT cabinet? I haven't seen as many large services as I would like to. The ones I've been part of have the CT's placed under/inside the POCO transformer then you run #12 or #10, hair foggy on that, over to your CT cabinet that has a meter space in it. Nothing special about it. How is this service metered?


What exactly are you refering to as a CT?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> What exactly are you refering to as a CT?


 Current Transformer.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Depends on the budget but I always preferred the Square D I Line equipment.
> Are you installing the C.T. cabinet also? A 2000amp CT cabinet is huge. /quote]
> 
> I was just trying to understand why a CT cabinent would be huge. Some donuts around the feeders and smaller conductors running to the cabinent.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Around here, a 2000 amp 'CT section' would consist of the underground pull section, and the meter section.

This would be an enclosure 36" wide, 30" deep, and 90" tall. They don't use donuts for CTs, they're the bolt-on type. The CTs are in the meter section, back behind the meter. 

The busing starts in the underground pull section, near the top, and goes up into the CT section. Then it turns, and goes horizontal into the next section. The next section is either the main, or the distribution section. 

Rob


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

micromind said:


> Around here, a 2000 amp 'CT section' would consist of the underground pull section, and the meter section.
> 
> This would be an enclosure 36" wide, 30" deep, and 90" tall. They don't use donuts for CTs, they're the bolt-on type. The CTs are in the meter section, back behind the meter.
> 
> ...


Simular to what we use except for the feed compartment is at floor level, our cts are the same, bolt ons about the size of a 12" ruler.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I was sure you were talking about something I hadn't seen before. In my neck of the woods all I've seen are donuts.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

micromind said:


> The last 2000 amp GE switchgear that I installed (a couple of months ago) had the bus arrangement ABC on the line side of the main breaker, and CBA on the load side. I asked the POCO for clockwise rotation, and discovered the reason all the motors ran backward was because GE can't seem to build a switchgear correctly.
> 
> I'm not kidding, the left poles of the breaker went to the top bus on the line side, and the bottom bus on the load side. The center poles went to both center busses. The right poles went to the bottom bus on the line side, and the top bus on the load side.
> 
> ...


Are you serious!! What did you expect from the breakers? You can see how I-Lines are made up.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Are you serious!! What did you expect from the breakers? You can see how I-Lines are made up.


I realize I-Lines are ABC on one side, and CBA on the other.

This was a 2000 amp main breaker in its own section of switchgear. It was assembled wrong. 

Somewhat typical for GE.

Rob


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I know this thread is a little old, but what equipment did you end up going with? Any pictures, Shockdoc?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

acro said:


> I know this thread is a little old, but what equipment did you end up going with? Any pictures, Shockdoc?


 

Shockdoc hasn't been around for a while. I miss him


Last Activity: 12-04-2011 04:35 PM


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Thanks, I had not checked that.

I suppose I could start my own thread, but I am looking at options for 2000a service entrance gear and this thread looked pretty relevant.


----------

